# verzeichnisse nicht aufliste



## paini2008 (14. Juli 2008)

wie kann ich es machen auf meinem webspace das die Verzeichnise und dateien nicht aufgelistet werden


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juli 2008)

Leg in dem betreffenden Verzeichnis eine Datei namens „.htaccess“ an und schreibe dort Folgendes rein:
	
	
	



```
Options -Indexes
```


----------



## paini2008 (14. Juli 2008)

das hab ich schon gemacht einfach eine Datei names ".htaccess" in stammverzeichnis des Servers aber es geht nicht

kann des sein da ich bei fupic bin das des net geht?


----------



## Flex (14. Juli 2008)

Bitte achte auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung... 

Und ja, es kann durchaus sein, dass funpic keine .htaccess Dateien akzeptiert.
Wende dich am besten an den Support wegen dieser Frage.


----------

